# K5 Photo Stuffs



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Recently upgraded from the Sony NEX to a Pentax K5. I've LOADS to learn about using the camera "properly", but am enjoying it so far 

Cera, my ever-growing Leachie gecko




An intro to my newest guy, Zephyr, a Brazilian Boa Constrictor (BCC). One that I'd been after for over 3 years and rarely seen in Canada.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some great shots Kameko!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks John  Slowly getting the hang of it

Here's my newest acquisition. Her counterpart passed away yesterday, the owner heard from an acquaintance that I'm a big gecko person & offered her to me provided I give her a good home


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

do you have any pictures of your gecko set-up? i just got a couple of leopard gecko's, they are pretty cool.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

For terrestrial gecko's like Leos or my viper gecko, I have setups like this

Amazing iPhone photos


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats cool  what are you using on the bottom of the tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, taking pics of pets out of the water. Hmmmmm. 

Great pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> thats cool  what are you using on the bottom of the tank?


I did a mix of sand, coco coir and organic potting soil, all of it dried out since they're from arid climates. Alot of people do paper towels (not aesthetically appealing, but works) or slate tiles because it lessens the risk of impaction (substrate ingestion).



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hmmm, taking pics of pets out of the water. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Great pics. Keep them coming.


Anthony, I would've done snakes in water, but you really don't want to see the outcome.... from their rear end.... and I don't want to have to deal with it


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Got another new toy to go along with the K5, so spent some time playing with it the other day 















Crap, forgot to upload the axolotl pix


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I got an army of viper geckos!






The culprit behind our months of hard work


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

those viper geckos look sweet


----------

